# Cathedral Ceiling - mystery roof leak



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you get us a picture? Several! From inside and outside?

TRG may be close enough to take a look. He's good.
http://www.advancedroofingnewyork.com/


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I could have sworn that I responded to this earlier today.

Yes, photos are vital in this particular case.

Probably will not be good enough, or as good as a very good tech seeing it in person though.

If TRG is near you, definitely give him a go ahead to look at it.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I am TRG,It sounds like wall flashing details,like ed said pictures would be great,but possibly not enough in this instance,Where are you in NJ?,I travel to an extent,and do a lot of work in north areas of NJ,But would be willing to travel further-I sent an E-MAIL with my contact info--if there`s a leak,I will definitely find it :thumbsup:


----------



## kamadus (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for responding..... I will take pictures today and post them.


----------

